# Mounting a reflex optic on Browning 1911-22



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

I use reflex optics on all my pistols and wanted to do the same on the Browning 1911-22 when I decided to buy one. Especially since a common complaint about the pistol is the minuscule sights and poor accuracy due to them. When I saw that the Black Label Medallion version that I wanted had what APPEARED to be a Novak LoMount rear sight, I was pleased. I have replaced those on other pistols with reflex sights with no trouble. I like the value proposition of the Sightmark Mini Pro Spec optics, but Sightmark does not offer a mounting plate for the Novak dovetail cut, only for the standard government dovetail cut. No problem since Burris sells one for their Fast Fire III optic which happens to fit the Sightmark as well.

So I ordered the gun, optic, and the mounting plate thinking the job on the Browning would be just like it had been on my Ruger 9mm SR1911 Commander. Imagine my disappointment when the gun arrived, and I discovered the rear sight was indeed just like a Novak LoMount ONLY SMALLER. The dovetail and cut are only about 2/3 the size as on the true Novak although in every other respect the overall design looks identical.

What to do? Well I was about to send the optic and mount back when I thought to check whether the Burris dovetail piece could be cut down to the dimensions necessary for the Browning. Just eyeballing it, it looked like it should work. But a job like that is beyond both my skills and my tool collection. So I took everything to Lohman Arms here in Houston, and sure enough they took it into work without any hesitation.

I expect to get the pistol back with sight mounted tomorrow and will report the bottom line cost and how it went.

FYI, Sightmark's plain government cut mounting plates are probably also too big for the plain dovetails on the cheaper versions of the 1911-22. I suspect they could be cut down to fit also.


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Whoops. Egg on my face! Lohman called today to say it was not advisable to cut down the Burris dovetail part of the mount. They recommended enlarging the dovetail cut in the slide to fit the Burris dovetail as is. Just what I was saying wouldn’t be necessary. Oh, well. Liva and learn. Further updates to come.


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Latest is that milling of slide was successful. Mounting plate is installed perfectly. Unfortunately the Sightmark optic can’t be zeroed wrt windage. It is too far out. I have returned the optic and ordered a Burris Fastfire III in its place. This has be a really messed up project, but it will be worth it.


----------

